# Jug fishing Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My buddy Terry and I went today and caught 3, a 20, 10, & 6lb catfish. The biggest one got away because my net was to small. It would have been at least 30 lbs.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that alot of fun. Always loved chasing down the jugs. Nice cats.


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

What are the rules for jug fishing here in Fl? I have been saving up some of our catlitter jugs, which are about 2 gallons and would be perfect for that. How many per fisherman, can you leave unattended, what are labeling requirements, etc... Then, what do you recommend baiting with. I live in milton, so would probably be fishing either blackwater or Yellow.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

If he got away I would call him 50LBs LOL. Nice catch


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are the rules on jub fishing in Florida. They can't be free floating.

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answe...-bush-hooks-and-jugs---using-and-tending-them.


----------

